# The vienna philharmonic sound



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Picking up from another thread about individual orchestral sound, it is a good moment to mention some points on this.
I watched the VPO's recent concert (3 November) from the great concert hall in Beijing. It was an all Beethoven programme conducted by Thielemann. The short documentary shown before the concert was most illuminating.
All the instruments belong to the orchestra. the string instruments travel in specially constructed cases holding 12 or more. A young qualified violin maker travels with the orchestra to check each instrument before use. all the bows are carefully prepared using a specific rosin ( on the bow hair) a different Rosin for violas ect and so on. The players did not do it , the specialist did.
I know of no other orchestra that goes to this length.
The instruments themselves are all Viennese made! no Italian or French, or modern ones are used.This in itself explains the special string tone of this orchestra that is not heard anywhere else. (Viennese violins give a sweeter tone than any others).
The woodwind instruments are all the same. The principal players changed over after the interval, but all were using identical flutes clarinets and so on. The Viennese oboe is totally different to any seen in other European or American orchestras. It has a curious shaped bulb at the top, close to the reed, whereas the normally seen oboes are conical, thinning right to the top of the instrument. these instruments are unique and produce a different sound to others. The clarinets are Böhm System, the Same as are in use in GB, but totally different to those Used in German orchestras.
The horns are the VPO's own and have that wonderful sound which one always associates with the VPO.
I know it is much more difficult these days to tell which orchestras are playing, but I think that the VPO is still identifiable . I know of no other orchestra that gives their musicians instruments to play, rather than the normal way. however it does explain why the VPO are easier to identify than other orchestra.
In the old days Oboe players had such individual sounds, that one spotted immediately when Sidney Sutcliffe was playing, so it was the Philharmonia, or Lothar Koch, so it was the BPO and so on.
One could recognise many of the old players quite easily, but today with orchestras bowing to conductors wishes, the sound is becoming too standardised.
Thank goodness for the VPO.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A very interesting post, thank you. My favorite orchestra ever....


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Vienna also use rotary valve trumpets, like the horns, as oppose to the piston valve trumpets.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Carlos Kleiber and Beethoven's 7th...


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Important impressions*

Yes indeed! Wiener Philharmoniker has left a great imprint on the sands of musical times. There are certain associations which I would like to recall for posterity to cherish:
1. Wilhelm Furtwangler's performance of Eroica with them in 1953.
2. Sir Georg Solti's recording of Wagner's Der Ring Des Nibelungen including the introduction and motifs with Derryck Cooke. No recording has ever been able to replace or improce on this gigantic effort.
3. Leonard Bernstein's Brahms Third Symphony.
4. Zubin Mehta's Mahler Resurrection and Brahms' First with them.
5. Boulez's Bruckner Apocalyptic Eighth.
6. Gergiev's Stravinksy Firebird Complete Ballet.


----------



## PeterJB (Nov 17, 2013)

Their methods are very interesting. I find it interesting that all players are hand picked from the Vienna State Opera, and the bassoons aren't allowed to use vibrato.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

PeterJB said:


> Their methods are very interesting. I find it interesting that all players are hand picked from the Vienna State Opera, and the bassoons aren't allowed to use vibrato.


Yes, there are around two hundred members of the State Opera orchestra. One has to be elected to the VPO.
It is a self governing unit within the State Opera system.
Whatever their idiosyncrasies, they are adamant about maintaining their sound against all comers.
Long may it continue.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Most German orchestras also use rotary valve trumpets, though probably not the same maker as the VPO.
They're mandatory. Some trumpeters in US orchestras use them for German repertoire, but not for other 
works .
The Viennese horn is unique to Austria , and is also used in the Vienna symphony, the other Viennese orchestra .
It looks very different from other horns, is a single f instrument but can take a b flat crrok attachment for
high-lying parts . It's neither rotary nor piston , but its own unique system . This horn is supposed to be even more difficult
to play than the standard horn , but has a gorgeous ,mellow sound .


----------

